# Ghost dog blues...



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been having some trouble with yotes lately and I'm curious what everybody thinks. Don't worry, this won't be the typical "where should I go to find coyotes" question, or a how do I hunt them kind of thing. In fact, it's the exact opposite. While I've been yote hunting before, I decided that this year its time to get serious and get a good tally going. I've been scouting like crazy, burning way too much gas. Been out calling about a dozen times this month so far. Seen a total of Zero dogs. Weird thing is, I've seen more sign than ever though. I've got a couple great seeming spots, I actually hit both today, and one looked like a freaking crime scene, yote prints following rabbit tracks and then big patches of disturbed snow where they caught em. A couple had rabbit blood that looked kinda fresh. Excited about all the signs, I set up and started calling, (I'm using a foxpro so I know my technique ain't off.) Made four stands in about a 2.5 mile radius. Nothing. Moved on to my other area and set up a couple times just to get skunked again. This has been the norm for a long time now. I wanna know what's up, feel like I'm cursed or something. There was nobody around today, or any other time for that matter, and I don't think either spot gets that much pressure. It's starting to piss me off


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

If you are anything like me then i'd say your first mistake was "to get serious with it". I seem to do best with any hunt when I just go at it easy going and half way screwing around. The minute I say I'm going to get serious and really go after it, that is when i always start getting skunked. For me I think it is cause I suck at hunting and if I don't try to do what is right I end up accidentally walking into a good situation. If I try to over think it I end up making all the wrong decisions, cause I suck!!! 

No, seriously this is my opinion and you will prolly think I'm nuts!!
I think all animals and expeccially predators have a 6th sence. Ducks will alway flare off till you are standing in your decoys with no gun, in plain view, then they fly right over your head.
Ever go hiking and notice how easy it is to walk up on bucks or Elk? I never scout with a gun and it seems when I don't have a gun the animal don't even pay attention to me.
In the south the squirrels get hunted and are pretty spooky, if you are hunting them that is. While you are deer hunting they will bark at you and cut pine cones over your head, decide you are going to shoot at one and soon as your adrenaline pumps they take off. 
My theory is that the more you want to kill something the more you put off some energy that animals feel, like sharks feel prey.
When you just go out to see what happens animals don't avoid you as much. 
Next time you go out don't even think about shooting a yote, go out trying to call hawks and you'll be surprised!!

Call me crazy but try it!


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

Around here, there is alot of dogs. but everybody is calling them, and their wise to a call.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Hoghunter I think you're right, there's something weird that goes on for sure. Same thing happened to me with fishing, caught a few fish and got excited so I got all serious and got skunked like crazy. I took a break and went back out with a whatever kind of attitude and actually did good. I'm sure it's cause I suck too haha. Yeah I figured the dogs around here were all pretty call wise, so I went pretty far away from the salt lake area hoping for something better, but no luck.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The coyotes are probably more active at night and that's why you are not spotting them in the day. I have noticed the same thing where I go. Multiple sets of tracks and no dogs. I always see them when I'm hunting Chukars and I don't have a rifle, so I agree they know when they are safe.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hog,

Your post cracked me up because you are so right!!!!!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I would try baiting them, once a week take out some turkey or chicken and put it out near your blind.. make it so they think theres always going to be an easy meal there... I heard if you take a jack russell terrier up by ensign peak your likely to get lucky


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

My suggestion would be lay off the distress calls. I have noticed the same things you have, lots of sign everywhere but when I sit down to call nothing. 
I switched sounds recently to fawn in distress or even doe in distress. Foxpros blacktail fawn or doe is awesome. I have called in a few but I was using calls like snowshoe hare. The only thing I have called in with the normal lightning jack in utah was a bobcat.
Also try howling or pup in distress. Right not they are pairing up for breeding or already breeding, vocalizations should be working like crazy. 
I believe so many people have been out calling that the dogs know the sounds and are keen to them. Try mixing things up. Use a mouth call, that way you can put some emotion into it. 
Thats the best advise I can give, but talking with some of the pros out there they all have had the same experiences and had to try different sounds.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Get some good optics and GLASS GLASS GLASS. Forget the calls. If you have an area with as much activity as you describe, find a high spot and be there before light glassing. Even the nocturnal ones will be out for a bit in the twilight hours. Spot and stalk or long shooting is sometimes the best medicine.----SS


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was fishing today and the coyotes were howling and carrying on like crazy. There were at least 7 dogs calling back and forth.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I would do two things. First and most important is watch your approach to your stand. Don't make a sound and stay out of sight. Coyotes know what's going on in thier little nitch of the world. Second, like Mike V said, change up your calls. Howls would do quite well right now.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Some very good thoughts here. I figured distressed jack might be over done, I started using howls on the last couple of stands. I've got decent optics too. What I've been doing is once I get the foxpro set up I get to my spot and wait about fifteen minutes before calling. I just figure that maybe if one that was far out saw any slight movement that it would give it time to forget about it. So I spend that time glassing usually, hoping I see something without having to call. Fowlmouth, just curious where you were fishing when you heard em? I haven't heard any calling during sunlight hours for a while.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't let the coyotes get you down, this time of year is tough. Most coyotes have been chased, called, or shot at by now and it makes for some difficult calling. Good luck


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

hoghunter011583 said:


> If you are anything like me then i'd say your first mistake was "to get serious with it". I seem to do best with any hunt when I just go at it easy going and half way screwing around. The minute I say I'm going to get serious and really go after it, that is when i always start getting skunked. For me I think it is cause I suck at hunting and if I don't try to do what is right I end up accidentally walking into a good situation. If I try to over think it I end up making all the wrong decisions, cause I suck!!!
> 
> No, seriously this is my opinion and you will prolly think I'm nuts!!
> I think all animals and expeccially predators have a 6th sence. Ducks will alway flare off till you are standing in your decoys with no gun, in plain view, then they fly right over your head.
> ...


I like your theory. Last year I had a little success with coyote hunting, so I know im doing things right. And then while elk hunting I had no interest in shooting coyotes because I didnt want to scare the elk and every morning I woke up with a coyote within 100 yards of camp and even saw two coyotes get chased off by cow elk. Now this winter I've been out plenty and I've been trying my hardest, I even got a bobcat come within 50 yards but I have had 0 luck on coyotes.


----------

